# Can I de-pill with something other than a de-piller?



## Francy (Feb 26, 2003)

i've looked high and low, but i can't find a de-piller. i'm gearing up to sell my beloved fuz easys (switched to prefolds, and no longer using wool. too risky!). they have small amt. of pilling, and i want them to look their best.

any ideas?

thanks!


----------



## marnie (Jul 13, 2004)

i give them to my 18 month old daughter and she picks them off and hands them to me, one by one. it's one of her favorite "chores".


----------



## jnmom (Sep 16, 2004)

I just use a beard trimmer/hair clipper with gate to de-pill my sweaters. Be careful though because if you touch the actual metal blade you might make a hole.


----------



## WickidaWitch (Feb 16, 2002)

With Christmas right around the corner I bet you'll find one soon. Walmart always has them. I used to pick them off before I got one.


----------



## binxsmom (Jun 14, 2004)

i've seen them at walmart, target & ebay


----------



## judybean (Jul 8, 2004)

I could send dd2 over there! At eight-months-old it's her favorite thing to do. I don't know if she actually likes picking fuzzies or if they just drive her crazy and she has to get rid of them or what... but.. yesterday I wore a wool sweater that's probably more pilly than I'd like to admit... and, whoa, she was just going nuts over the thing!


----------



## SaraMama (Sep 19, 2004)

I bought something a couple years ago called a Sweater Stone. I think I bought it at an Eddie Bauer type store for $7. The package says, "Sweater Stone is the natural way to remove pilling and balling - saves dry cleaning costs and is environmentally safe". I have no clue what exactly it is made of, but it seems to work. You just rub it over the garment and it takes the pills off.


----------



## Francy (Feb 26, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *marnie*
i give them to my 18 month old daughter and she picks them off and hands them to me, one by one. it's one of her favorite "chores".











i thought we had child labor laws in the country!

i've checked target, fabric stores, hardware stores, drug stores. even finally went to walmart (usually never shop there). nada. well, i found a razor type shaver at the fabric store, but i'm afraid of doing damage.

i'll have to approach my 3 year old about it. he might want to get paid. i could do a penny per pill. :LOL

thanks!


----------



## Mami (Mar 19, 2004)

Evercare makes one and I bought mine at Bed Bath and Beyond, so much better than the Walmart one. If you don't have a BBB near you try searching the web for Evercare Fabric shaver.


----------



## Artisan (Aug 24, 2002)

Try a sweater stone! Do a search online -- they're around $7.


----------

